# ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma



## gismowolf (5. März 2006)

Hallo Boardis!
Bei der Heimreise Mitte Juni 2005 von Smöla sind wir viele km vom Romsdalfjorden von Andalsnes der Rauma entlang flußaufwärts zur E6 gefahren.Ich bin von diesem Flußabschnitt so begeistert,daß ich 2007 eine Angelreise dorthin unternehmen möchte!!Dazu benötige ich dringend Infos über
die Sportfischerei in der Rauma zwischen Andalsnes und dem Stausee Lesjaskogavatnet mit der Fliegenrute bzw.Spinnrute!Wer weiß über den Fischbestand und über Lizenzausgabestellen Bescheid??Weiters suche ich in diesem Gebiet einen Campingplatz mit Blockhäusern bzw.ein Privatquartier.
Ich freue mich über jede Info diesbezüglich!


----------



## fluefiske (6. März 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hallo Wolfgang !
Ich bin vom 26.8. - 9.9. am Romsdalsfjord.Mir bleibt nicht viel Zeit,um an der Rauma zu fischen ( Fliege ) ,denn die Saison geht vom 1.Juni - 31.Aug..Aber ich werde diese Gelegenheit mit Sicherheit wahrnehmen,um an diesem herrlichen Fluß mit seinem türkisfarbenem Wasser zu fischen.Durch einen Mann vor Ort habe ich erfahren,daß es natürlich im Juni besser ist als im August,die Chancen einen Lachs zu haken,aber das dürfte ja nichts Neues für Dich sein.Nach meinem Urlaub werde ich Dich auf alle Fälle informieren.

http://www.visitandalsnes.com/
http://www.rauma-fluefiske.com/

Gruß Erich


----------



## Karstein (6. März 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

@ Erich: da solltest Du Dich aber ranhalten, der Fluss ist nur vom 01.06. - 31.08. offen. 

@ Wolfgang: hier ein paar nützliche Links - will die Rauma dieses Jahr antesten, sofern wir es zeitlich eingerichtet bekommen und die Wasserführung es zuläßt. 

*Bitte unbedingt beachten: *zur Bekämpfung des Gyrodactilus-Parasiten beim Lösen der Angelkarte ist ein Depositum von 300 NOK zu hinterlegen - vor und nach dem Fischen wird eure Angelausrüstung desinfiziert, und ihr bekommt 200 NOK vom Depositum dann zurück (100 NOK kostet das Desinfizieren)!

Desinfektionsstationen sind:

Rauma Trollveggen camping / Trygve Leren 6300 Åndalsnes daglig 09.00-22.00 Tlf:71223700

Rauma Åndalsnes camping & Motell / Ivar Åndal 6300 Åndalsnes 01.05-15.09: Døgnåpent Tlf:71221629

Rauma Fiva House / Vidar Skiri 6300 Åndalsnes Tlf:71221973 For egne gjester Innfjordselva Lensmannsgarden / Iver J. Hage 6315 Innfjorden Etter avtale Tlf:71228237

Weitere Infos:

http://www.trollcamp.no/index-t.html (Du suchst ja Campingplätze  )

http://www.andalsnescamp.no/tyskeland/t_index.htm

Und Allgemein-Infos:

http://aojff.no/Fiske/RAUMA ELV 2005.pdf

http://laxfiske.nu/fishing/fishing?location=/norway/more_romsdal/rauma

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## fluefiske (6. März 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hallo Karsten !
Ja,mit dem Wasserstand ist es so eine Sache.In den letzten 3 Jahren hatte ich soooo ein Pech mit dem Wetter,fast immer strahlender Sonnenschein,also nix für Lachs.
Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg beim Antesten.Vielleicht kannst Du dann den kleinen Leng in Deinem Avatar gegen einen Lachs in gleicher Größe austauschen :q :q .

Gruß Erich


----------



## gismowolf (6. März 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hallo Erich,hallo Karsten!
Besten Dank für Eure postings und links!Mein Traum nimmt schon irgendwie Gestalt an....,wünsche Euch ein kräftiges Petri Heil und beste Voraussetzungen für Eure geplanten heurigen Unternehmungen an der Rauma und warte mit Sehnsucht auf Eure Berichte!! #6


----------



## Karstein (6. März 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

@ Erich: jooo, soch ein 56pfündiger Lachs wäre sehr charmant. :m

Wir hatten die Rauma dank der starken Schneeschmelze und des häufigen Regens letztes Jahr mit Hochwasser erleben dürfen - das ist noch unfischbarer als euer Sonnenschein. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Karstein (6. März 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

@ Wolfgang: da wir ja über eine Stunde Anfahrt bis zur Rauma benötigen, mache ich´s mal vom Wetter abhängig, ob wir dort die Zweihänder schwingen werden.


----------



## gismowolf (6. März 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

@Karsten
Da halte ich Tanja und Dir mal ganz fest die Daumen!!


----------



## torsten nms (8. März 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich konnte vor 3 Jahren an der Rauma bei Remmem gard fischen ! 
http://www.remmemgard.no/ 
(war leider etwas früh in der Saison #c  !)
es gibt direkt unterhalb des Trollveggen einen Wasserfall früh in der Saison sind die Strecken unterhalb sicher die bessere Wahl ! an Mitte Juli dann auch oberhalb ! Informationen und auch Tageskarten für die meisten Strecken erhälts Du direkt am Campingplatz in Andalsnes.
Sehr viele Strecken sind privat!
hier ein link  mit der " Übersicht" der Raumastrecken und die Anzahl der 
Karten
http://www.fishbooking.com/indexelv.asp?VassID=866&knr=1539

Viel Erfolg an einem der schönsten norwegischen Flüsse
wünscht
Torsten

p.s. die Driva "ein Tal weiter" ist fast genauso toll --- Anlaufstelle
      hier FURU Camping in Sunndalsöra


----------



## gismowolf (9. März 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hallo Torsten!
Recht herzlichen Dank für Deine Infos.Vom Termin her bin ich noch völlig 
unbelastet.Einige Tage mit kräftigem Regen vor der Anreise wären ja sehr günstig für ein erfolgreiches Angeln.Aber bei den Wetterkapriolen der letzten Jahre muß man ja auch in Norge mit jedem Wetter rechnen.Im Vorjahr z.B.
hatten wir auf den Lofoten eine Woche Regen um 0°C und starken Wind bis Stärke 10 und ab unserem Abreisetag gab`s dann 14 Tage Sonnenschein mit Temperaturen um 20°C!Aber ich nehm`s sowieso immer wie`s kommt.
Ich werde jetzt mal in den links von Dir und von Karsten und Erich stöbern.


----------



## Karstein (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

@ Wolfgang: wir sind zwar gerade zurück aus Möre og Romsdal und auch an der Rauma vorbeigefahren, kamen aber aus Zeitengpässen leider nicht zum Fischen an diesem Fluss. Was uns auffiel: es war nicht ein einziger Angler zu sehen, weder auf unserem Hin-, noch auf unserem Rückweg. #c 

Wobei die anglerischen Verhältnisse in der Region unheimlich bescheiden waren - Wassertemperaturen in den Fjorden bis über 18 (!) Grad und erstmals für uns türkisfarbenes Wasser in den Fjorden wegen starker Vermehrung der Blaualgen. 

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## gismowolf (14. Juli 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Servus Karsten!
Besten Dank für Deine Info ! Wassertemperaturen um +18°C im Romsdalfjord ??! Das sind ja die Badetemperaturen im Traunsee!!
Da bin ich aber gespannt,wie sich das auf die Fischerei auswirkt -ich fürchte nicht gut.Aus diesem Grund habt Ihr wahrscheinlich auch keine Angler gesehen!!Warten wir mal ab,wie sich das entwickelt.


----------



## Karstein (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

@ Wolfgang: ja griaß Di!

Um das schlechteste Beispiel diesen Urlaubes zu nennen: große Seelachse. Die beiden größten Seelachse konnte Tanja an den Haken locken: jeweils um die 2 - 2,5kg... :m (abgesehen von Milliarden von halbstarken 40er Rackern)

Kein einziger stor sei war an den traditionellen Fangplätzen auszumachen, und wir haben es in den drei Wochen so ziemlich jeden Tag versucht. Wenn es sich mit den Fettflösslern genauso verhält, dürfte irgendwann im späteren Jahr ein enormer Lachs-Stau an der Rauma-Mündung entstehen. 

Viele Grüße gen Süden

Karsten


----------



## fluefiske (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hallo !
Ich werde in der letzten Augustwoche die Rauma befischen.Auch wenn ich weder Lachs noch Meerforelle erwischen sollte,freue ich mich schon jetzt auf das türkisgrüne Wasser und die umliegenden Berge.
Gruß Erich


----------



## Karstein (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hallo Erich,

das Landschafterlebnis war wieder einmal grandios! #6

Allerdings bauen sie derzeit die RV 136 ganz groß aus, die Straße entlang der Rauma vor Andalsnes ist nun anders geführt - z.B. gibt es die Haltebucht unterhalb Trollveggen nicht mehr.

Bin gespannt, was Du erlebst und erbitte Bericht nach Rückkehr! :m

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Markus_NRW (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hi leute, wie sieht das eigentlich aus mit Tauwürmern aus Deutschland mit nach Norwegen zu nehmen, spricht da was gegen??? und wo bekomm ich schöne MEFO blinker her  ???


----------



## gismowolf (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Servus Karsten!
Euer Urlaubserlebnis bestätigt leider meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen!!Vor einem guten Jahr hatte ich auch so ein Erlebnis auf der Südostküste der Lofoten....hier der link zu meinem damaligen posting : http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=822796&postcount=10
Die Meeresströmungen "verirren sich leider" in letzter Zeit etwas!!Ich hoffe sehr,daß sich das wieder einpendelt!
Ich glaube fast,daß wir (einige Anglerfreunde)nicht im Voraus buchen sollten,sondern doch eine Fahrt ins Blaue machen und die anglerischen Gegebenheiten vor Ort prüfen und hoffen,daß wir dann doch noch ein Quartier bekommen.Und sollten tatsächlich solche schlechten Verhältnisse wie zur Zeit sein,dann fahren wir vielleicht nach Hitra oder Sula weiter!!
@ Erich
Ich ersuche Dich,mir hier einige Zeilen über den anglerischen Verlauf Deines Urlaubes in der letzten Augustwoche reinzuschreiben und wünsche Dir ein kräftiges Petri in der Rauma!!


----------



## fluefiske (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hallo !
Ich werde berichten,wie es mir an der Rauma ergangen ist,wie sich die Lachse geschüttelt haben,nicht im Drill,sondern vor Lachen :q .
Ich habe ja noch die Möglichkeit,in der 3. und 4. Woche meines 6-wöchigen Norwegenurlaubs auf die silbernen Kraftpakete Jagd zu machen.Das Gute daran ist,daß ich mir die Tage zum Lachsfischen aussuchen kann.Der Eidselva,der vom tiefsten See Norwegens (514m ) gespeisst wird, wäre dann mein Ziel,dort war ich schon einige male.Vielleicht kann ich endlich meine mit viel Liebe aufgebaute Loop Greenline einweihen.
Gruß Erich


----------



## fluefiske (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hallo !
Lang ist es her,aber ich habe versprochen,über die Rauma zu berichten.Das war ein Satz mit X,war wohl nix.Wie manche schon vermutet hatten,war der niedrige Wasserstand und die erhöhte Wasserthemperatur schuld.Am Trysil ebenso wie im Fjord,wo zwar genügend,aber zu warmes Wasser war.Na ja,mit strahlendem Sonnenschein kann ich auch gut leben.Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dort,aber eine Woche früher.Ein paar Bilder von der Rauma zeigen die Situation,an manchen Stellen fast stehend wie im See.
Gruß Erich


----------



## gismowolf (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Servus fluefiske!
Besten Dank für Deinen Bericht und für die trotz niedrigstem Wasserstand tollen Fotos!!
Wir werden voraussichtlich 2007 eine Woche zwischen Hitra,Fröja und Smöla auf Pollack,Köhler und CO angeln und sollte sich Regen zeigen,werden wir der Rauma einen Besuch abstatten.Vor Ort werden wir dann entscheiden,ob wir noch eine Woche dort angeln oder uns in Richtung Mitteleuropa verabschieden!Ich hoffe sehr,daß sich die in den letzten Jahren 
vermehrt in Norge auftretenden Wetterkapriolen wieder normalisieren!!


----------



## Karstein (12. Oktober 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

@ Erich: wie weit waren sie denn mit der RV 136 Baustelle zwischen Trollvägen und Andalsnes? Immer noch am Felsen sprengen?

So wenig Wasser habe ich in der Rauma noch nie gesehen - aber Kunststück, wir fahren ja immer im Juni/Juli dort lang.


----------



## havkat (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Moin!

Aber ´n Hammer sind die Fotos trotzdem! #6

Allerdings nach "Lachswasser" sah es da wirklich nicht aus.
Standen denn welche in den ruhigen Abschnitten und haben den Stinkefinger gezeigt, oder war der Aufstieg komplett in die Hose gegangen?


----------



## fluefiske (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Hallo !
Die Arbeiten sind noch in vollem Gange,aber schon möglich,daß es nächstes Frühjahr freie Fahrt gibt.Kann mir gut vorstellen,daß im Juni/Juli die Wanne voll ist.
Ja,und nicht nur den Stinkefinger gezeigt,gegrinst haben sie auch noch.Aber wartet,nächstes Jahr ist aus mit lustig,dann vergeht euch das Lachen.
Gruß Erich


----------



## havkat (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*



> a,und nicht nur den Stinkefinger gezeigt,gegrinst haben sie auch noch.



Am schlimmsten ist dieses verächtliche Verziehen eines Mundwinkels.


----------



## fluefiske (13. Oktober 2006)

*AW: ersuche um Infos zum Angeln in der Rauma*

Ja genau,und wenn sich dann der Lachshaken nach unten verbiegt :q


----------

